# tá ligado



## johnval

boa noite: no filme bope, ouvi esta expressão eu quisier saber se sua tradução certa é esta entendido ou esta comprendido, ou acaso é uma giria.
*tá ligado*


muito obrigado pelas respostas

johnval


----------



## WhoSoyEu

É gíria, tá ligado? Sacou? Entendeu? Tá entendido? Tudo em riba?


----------



## Jaén

WhoSoyEu said:


> É gíria, tá ligado? Sacou? Entendeu? Tá entendido? Tudo em riba?


"Tudo em riba?"??? Esa nunca la he escuchado. Dónde se usa?


----------



## Guigo

Tudo em riba = tudo em cima (sentido de "tudo bem").

Riba, arriba, ribação, arribação, ribeira, ribeirinho, são palavras registradas, no português, desde há muito tempo.


----------



## Jaén

¿


Guigo said:


> Tudo em riba = tudo em cima (sentido de "tudo bem").
> 
> Riba, arriba, ribação, arribação, ribeira, ribeirinho, são palavras registradas, no português, desde há muito tempo.


Tudo bem que o dicionário recolha essas palavras desde sei lá quando, mas me refiro à expressão "Tudo em riba".

Moro em São Paulo há 20 anos e tenho viajado para algumas cidades do norte, nordeste e sul, e para o Rio de Janeiro, e nunca ouvi falar, por isso perguntava onde é usada.


----------



## jazyk

Pelo menos no estado de São Paulo às vezes é usada. É meio jocosa.


----------



## Jaén

jazyk said:


> Pelo menos no estado de São Paulo às vezes é usada. É meio jocosa.


Nunca ouvi. Tudo bem, quase não vou ao interior do estado, mas pelo menos na capital, nunca.

Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## Guigo

Já ouvi 'tudo em riba' em vários lugares do Brasil. Não é tão comum mas será entendido pelo interlocutor.


----------



## Vanda

Tudo em riba... eu ia dizer bem mineira, não tenho certeza, mas que tem cara de mineiro, tem... Claro, acredito ser nacionalmente conhecida.


----------



## MrCam

Acho legal encontrar expressões novas em português; A expressão _Tudo em riba?_ como sinônimo de _Tá ligado? _ou _Você entendeu?_ nunca ouvi antes e acho engraçado que poderia ficar sem entender se me perguntar desse jeito quando na verdade está perguntando se eu entendi o que tinha dito anteriormente.


----------



## Jaén

MrCam said:


> Acho legal encontrar expressões novas em português; A expressão _Tudo em riba?_ como sinônimo de _Tá ligado? _ou _Você entendeu?_ nunca ouvi antes e acho engraçado que poderia ficar sem entender se me perguntar desse jeito quando na verdade está perguntando se eu entendi o que tinha dito anteriormente.


Você é paraguaio? Quanto tempo morando no Brasil?

Isso que você fala aconteceu comigo quando me perguntaram pela primeira vez (poucos meses após chegar ao país) "qual é a sua graça?" E eu com cara de "what?", procurando nos meus bolsos alguma coisa


----------



## Ari RT

Tudo em riba? = tudo em cima, tudo certo, tudo bem, tudo sob controle?
Tá ligado? = está consciente, está acompanhando os acontecimentos, está entendendo o que se passa, está em contato com a realidade circundante?
Tenho um sobrinho "desligado", que "vive no mundo da lua". Um Natal passado, ele ganhou um interruptor de luz, com o bilhete "Se liga!"
(Não é o mesmo verbo "ligar" do Espanhol, é algo como "conectarse").


----------



## Jaén

Ari RT said:


> Tudo em riba? = tudo em cima, tudo certo, tudo bem, tudo sob controle?
> Tá ligado? = está consciente, está acompanhando os acontecimentos, está entendendo o que se passa, está em contato com a realidade circundante?
> Tenho um sobrinho "desligado", que "vive no mundo da lua". Um Natal passado, ele ganhou um interruptor de luz, com o bilhete "Se liga!"
> (Não é o mesmo verbo "ligar" do Espanhol, é algo como "conectarse").


Obrigado pela compilação, Ari.

Nossa, para seu sobrinho ganhar um interruptor de presente de Natal, é porque é um caso sério mesmo


----------

